# Starting out what to expect I'm scared



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all 
I'm 25 years old been TTC for 2 years had scan for pcos they came back with no definite yes or no due to a result of " not typical for pcos" only had 2 periods in this time ( 2 years) and a 3rd one which was induced by a tablet to make me bleed to test hormones. Hormones are normal but doc says I'm not ovulating after having 3 blood tests after these tabs that show this. They doing a sperm test on my partner this week- what should he expect from this? Can u drop sample in after doing at home or do they test on the spot? After that we have an appointment to discuss what's next ie possible clomid course. What success have people had on this? My worry is I'm not going to get my much longed for baby for years so I'm hoping for some support and success stories from this site along the way to help me so I no longer Feel alone and get some hope in me thanks for reading xx


----------



## Pertyshore (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there

Just thought I would let you know I am in the same boat! I have the same non ovulation and no periods although the past 3 moths I have had one. My partner has been teseted and we did it at home and within half an hour took it to the hospital. 

I will not deny the road is long in front of you, I am now at the stage of hsg ( dye injection into the fallopean tubes) I wish I pushed for this early! When was your last period? What pill did they give you?

Regards
Vicky


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi thanks for ur response

How long have u been TTC? And when did u start it getting investigated by docs? I'm dreading the long road as I'm susceptible to anxiety and depression. My last natural period was November but before that was December 2010 so they think I ovulate once a year, the tablet I was on started with an m and ended on a rone can't remember exact and threw away packaging the name suggested it was a hormone In its self. I look it for ten days and came on a period 3 days after completing the ten days then had tests on day 3 day 14 day 21

Look forward to ur reply

Katrina xx


----------

